
Ask HN: Google Chrome memory usage? - flunhat
My laptop&#x27;s fan is whirring like crazy and its quite hot. The only thing it&#x27;s really &quot;running&quot; is Google Chrome with one tab open (HN). It wasn&#x27;t like this previously. Anyone else experiencing the same? My laptop is a Macbook Pro from early 2015 with 16 GB memory and 3.1 GHz processor.
======
WoodenChair
Chrome is notorious (at least on the Mac) for its inefficient use of memory
and its power consumption. Try switching to Safari.

~~~
Grazester
Google seemed to have address some of these concerns
[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/03/15/google-chrome-power-
eff...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/03/15/google-chrome-power-efficiency-
background-tabs/)

